# Dual citizenship question



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 

Hoping someone can give me some clarity on this topic. I'm South African and have my US citizenship, married to an American. We are moving to South Africa for a few years and I was thinking about getting my 2 year old daughter her South African citizenship and passport while we are there. Are we able to do this without her losing her US citizenship? 

Would appreciate it if anyone can help. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US government, while not exactly encouraging it, will not oppose dual nationality, nor will your daughter lose her US nationality by taking a second nationality. You may want to check with the SA embassy, though, to see what their position is on dual nationality.

Normally, when it comes to children, there is no problem.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

